# mpg oder avi was ist besser



## HELP (20. Februar 2005)

mpg oder avi was ist besser,  und warum


----------



## Malcom (20. Februar 2005)

HELP am 20.02.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> mpg oder avi was ist besser,  und warum



AVI - weil sich viele Codecs auf dies Endung beschränken (XVid, DivX etc.) und du somit viel mehr Optionen hast... die Frage an sich ist jetzt aber nicht unbedingt präzise gestellt und einfach zu beantworten...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Februar 2005)

Malcom am 20.02.2005 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> HELP am 20.02.2005 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um auf DVD zu brennen ist natürlich mpeg(2) am besten geeignet (vor allem, weil viele DVD-Player keine avi-DVD´s abspielen).

Wenn ich aber ein file möglichst klein machen will, wähle ich avi. Mit dem neuen DivX-Codec kann ich sehr kleine Video-Files erstellen ohne dass die Qualität zu schelcht wird (mit mpeg1 hab da nicht so schöne Ergebnisse hinbekommen)


----------



## lowwriter (20. Februar 2005)

HELP am 20.02.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> mpg oder avi was ist besser,  und warum



Also AVI ist vor allem Quallitativ am besten, weil es keinen Quallitätsverlust hat, es wird nichts komprimiert (Es sei denn du stellst die Qualli manuel runter...). Wenn man zum Beispiel von einem Camcorder Videos auf den PC überspielt, sollte man die immer als AVI speichern, damit man die höchst mögliche Qualli zum bearbeiten hat!

MFG lowwriter


----------



## addi81 (22. Februar 2005)

lowwriter am 20.02.2005 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HELP am 20.02.2005 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bist aber ein ganz ein Schlauer, hast du auch mal daran gedacht wie groß ein unkomprimiertes AVI werden kann?
Ncht jeder hat ne Zig-GigaByte Festlatte nur für  EINEN EINZIGEN Spielfilm zur Verfügung. Ein 90-120min Film in Huffyuv (Kompression ca. 1,5:1 verlustfrei) kann schonmal locker 12gb belegen...

Im Prinzip nehmen sich AVI's (zumindest mit DivX/XviD-Codec) gar nichts zu MPEG (MPEG-2), da bei beiden Formaten die Bildqualität von der eingestellten Bitrate abhängt.

Den einzigen Vorteil den DivX/XviD-AVI's gegenüber MPEG-2 Dateien haben ist der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim Erstellen.
Auf der anderen Seite wartet MPEG-2 mit Unterstützung in fast jedem DVD-Player auf (DVD-Video/SVCD).


----------



## Petathebest (22. Februar 2005)

Huhuu,

also für möglichst gute Qualität für den DVD Player einfach möglichst unkompromiert als AVI aufnehmen und dann mit Tmpgenc umwandeln.

Grüße

Peta


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (22. Februar 2005)

addi81 am 22.02.2005 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist aber ein ganz ein Schlauer, hast du auch mal daran gedacht wie groß ein unkomprimiertes AVI werden kann?



Jedenfalls größer als eine normale DVD (mit MPEG2 Material) 

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller, wenn der Topicersteller mal seine Frage präzisiert. Was für Informationen benötigst du? Man kann ja nicht einfach sagen das ist besser weil... Zumal AVI eigentlich nur eine Containerdatei für Daten ist, die man mit verschiedenen Techniken (&Codecs) bearbeiten kann


----------



## Loosa (22. Februar 2005)

In unkomprimierter PAL Qualitaet bekommt man pro Minute Film 1.25 GB auf die Platte *g*

Das beste Format momentan ist IMO Windows Media (wmv). Kleinste Dateigroesse bei Spitzenqualitaet, kostenloser Encoder, .... braucht allerdings min. 2 GHz Rechner. DVD Player die das unterstuetzen kommen erst noch.
Die aktuelleren Encoder haben AVI z.T. schon gar nicht mehr als Ausgabeformat, nur noch WMV.


----------



## modrio (22. Februar 2005)

HELP am 20.02.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> mpg oder avi was ist besser,  und warum




ich mag MPG  viel lieber


----------



## struy (22. Februar 2005)

Loosa am 22.02.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste Format momentan ist IMO Windows Media (wmv). Kleinste Dateigroesse bei Spitzenqualitaet, kostenloser Encoder, ....


Bist wohl ein Einzelfall, Ich mag das WMV nicht wirklich, XVID spricht mich viel mehr an, nämlich wegen 2 Gründen:
1.Man ist nicht an Microsoft gebunden und keiner weiss wirklich, was alles in so einer Datei gespeichert wird (wie z.B. bei Word)
2. XVID ist Open-Source: Jeder der etwas beherrscht, kann den Codec verbessern. Es denken viel mehr Leute daran herum, als bei Microsoft & Co, zwar nicht so intensiv, aber eine ganze Masse kreativ denkender Köpfe sind nicht gut zu schlagen.


----------



## Loosa (22. Februar 2005)

struy am 22.02.2005 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 22.02.2005 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muß ich zugeben noch keinen hochqualitativen XVID gesehen zu haben. Muß ich mir mal einen guten Encoder suchen, und die Quali und Dateigröße bei gleichen Bitraten vergleichen.

Nachdem die ersten DVDs mit HD-Filmen im WMV Format, und die ersten Decoderchips, rausgekommen sind hat MS für den HD Markt allerdings schon einen guten Start erwischt.
Einzelfall? Hmm, zumindest im beruflichen Bereich verbreitet sich das Format immer mehr.
Naja zu MS hab' ich auch kein Vertrauen, aber was sollen die da alles reinspeichern, ausser den Optionen die einem beim Encoden zur Verfügung stehen (Author, Copyright, ...)? Formate wechseln sich sowieso alle paar Jahre ab. Mit Fraunhofer, Sorenson, Indeo, Real, Quicktime und OpenSource Projekten gibt's ja immer genug Konkurrenz 

/edit @Topic: wenn sich bei MPEG nicht mal was neues tut, dann dürften die bald genauso am Aussterben sein wie das AVI Containerformat


----------



## struy (22. Februar 2005)

Loosa am 22.02.2005 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Einzelfall? Hmm, zumindest im beruflichen Bereich verbreitet sich das Format immer mehr.


Das liegt wohl daran, dass jeder Windows-User den Windows Media Player automatisch installiert hat mit den entsprechenden Codecs, und falls die fehlen, werden sie automatisch heruntergeladen.
Hast du etwa das Gefühl, eine Hausfrau, die ihre Mails checkt und ein Video geschickt bekommt und der entsprechende Codec nicht vorhanden ist (XVID z.B. sie ihn irgendwo finden wird? Wohl kaum. Das ist m.M. nach der Grund, warum sich das durchsetzt.
Zu den Qualitätsunterschieden zwischen XVID und WMA kann ich leider nichts sagen. Von WMA kenne ich nur Internet-Streams in recht lausiger Qualität (zumindest ist mir noch kein guter unter die Augen gekommen) und XVID halt Sachen in grosser Auflösung und super Qualität. Stell doch einfach mal deine persönlichen "Testergebnisse" rein, würde mich noch interessieren.
Gruss Struy


----------



## Petathebest (22. Februar 2005)

Huhuu,

ich glaube net , dass mpg aussterben wird. Gibt für Tmpgenc genug Templates, wo man auf ne 700 MB CD so 100 Minuten in meiner Meinung nach guter Qualität unterbekommt, zumindest deutlich besser als VHS.

Grüße

Peta


----------



## iam-cool (23. Februar 2005)

Matroska ist ATM das beste Format, files haben die endunk .mkv, das Format braucht weniger Platz und liefert bessere qualität als die beiden von dir genannten Formate.


----------



## Muten-Roshi (24. Februar 2005)

Loosa am 22.02.2005 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich bei MPEG nicht mal was neues tut, dann dürften die bald genauso am Aussterben sein wie das AVI Containerformat


Die Moving Picture Experts Group hat 2002 mit H.264 ein neues Verfahren vorgestellt, das in ihren MPEG4 Codec einzug hält und u. a. für HDTV verwendet wird. Es soll etwa 3x bessere Komprimierung als MPEG2 liefern.
Ich habe gestern Abend auf dem ZDF Dokukanal eine Reportage über eine Firma aus Essen gesehen, die einen Videocodec entwickelt hat, der nicht mehr auf Pixeln, sondern auf Vektoren basiert. Der Erfinder sagte, dass der Codec eine 20x bessere Komprimierung als DivX und Windows Media 9 ermöglicht und durch die Verwendung von Vektoren kann das Bild beliebig skaliert werden.  
Die Firma hat schon eine Multimediabox(das "allcanview") entwickelt, welche den neuen Codec verwendet. Allerdings ist das Teil nur auf Bestellung zu bekommen und kostet 12.800€.
http://www.3sat.de/neues/sendungen/spezial/75626/index.html


----------



## addi81 (16. März 2005)

Im allgemeinen sollten wir froh sein, wenn Microsoft endlich wieder vom Video-Markt verschwindet.

Der Windows-Media Codec ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf, und dass aus 5 Gründen:
1. Enkodieren in WMV (9) ist quälend langsam (bis zu 5x langsamer als XviD/DivX)
2. Decodieren ist nur mit einigen wenigen Programmen möglich (TMPGENC) und auch quälend langsam
3. Die Filme haben eine miese Bildqualität, und dass sogar bei hohen Bitraten
4. Schneiden ist unötig kompliziert (bzw. unmöglich) da mir dafür keine infragekommenden Editoren einfallen...
5. Für das Audio-Format gelten punkt 1 und 3 genauso...


----------



## PrinzPorno (16. März 2005)

addi81 am 16.03.2005 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Schneiden ist unötig kompliziert (bzw. unmöglich) da mir dafür keine infragekommenden Editoren einfallen...



Schonmal was vom Windows Movie Maker 2 gehört ?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (16. März 2005)

addi81 am 16.03.2005 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. 2. ...



Noch schlimmer ist die Möglichkeit interaktive Inhalte da reinzuquetschen. Scheunentor für Spyware, Viren, Ads, usw.


----------



## Muten-Roshi (17. März 2005)

addi81 am 16.03.2005 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Decodieren ist nur mit einigen wenigen Programmen möglich (TMPGENC) und auch quälend langsam


TMPGEnc ist im allgemeinen nicht besonders schnell.



			
				addi81 am 16.03.2005 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Die Filme haben eine miese Bildqualität, und dass sogar bei hohen Bitraten


Und was ist das? Da sieht man allerdings auch einen weiteren Kritikpunkt: DRM. DVDs mit WMV-HD Inhalt muss man leider auch Internet-Aktivieren.



			
				addi81 am 16.03.2005 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Schneiden ist unötig kompliziert (bzw. unmöglich) da mir dafür keine infragekommenden Editoren einfallen...


Adobe Premiere Pro z.B.

Grade bei HD denke ich nicht, dass MS sich gegen H.264 durchsetzen kann, die Moving Picture Experts Group ist einfach zu stark. beim Streaming bevorzuge ich auch eher Quicktime. Da kann man den Stream(auf den meisten Seiten) wenigstens abspeichern.


----------



## TBrain (17. März 2005)

struy am 22.02.2005 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt wohl daran, dass jeder Windows-User den Windows Media Player automatisch installiert hat mit den entsprechenden Codecs, und falls die fehlen, werden sie automatisch heruntergeladen.
> Hast du etwa das Gefühl, eine Hausfrau, die ihre Mails checkt und ein Video geschickt bekommt und der entsprechende Codec nicht vorhanden ist (XVID z.B. sie ihn irgendwo finden wird? Wohl kaum. Das ist m.M. nach der Grund, warum sich das durchsetzt.



Das stimmt nicht. Die Codecs von DivX, Xvid, Microsoft erfüllen alle die MPEG-4 Spezifikationen und können somit von jedem MPEG-4 Decoder abgespielt werden.

Es ist nichtmehr nötig den Xvid oder DivX Codec zu installieren um eine so encodierte Datei abzuspielen


----------

